# Specialized Sirrus Comp 2013 L-XL



## autolycus (16 Nov 2015)

A bit precise, but i think it's really got a spec that will suit me. Open to suggestions of something similar. I'm in Surrey but open to using sendbike.com or similar if seller agreeable. Up to £400ish


----------



## vickster (17 Nov 2015)

What size bike do you need?


----------



## autolycus (17 Nov 2015)

Good question! Ideally an XL but L could work.


----------



## GarethG (20 Nov 2015)

Hi, 

Slightly different, but i have a Specialised Cross Trail in XL which was the girlfriends dads bike which he is wanting to move on.

It has Shimano Altus drive chain with cable pull disc brakes.

He has also got a helmet, car rack and track pump to go with it. little used as he broke his ankle soon after buying it and hasn't got the balance anymore.

Might not be high enough spec for you but thought i would let you know about it anyway.

Gareth


----------



## autolycus (20 Nov 2015)

Hello Gareth, and thanks for the offer. But i'm really after a rigid bike and the same/very similar spec to the model quoted.


----------

